# T shirt Box



## swaggerT (Oct 21, 2008)

from a customer and designer point of view what would you think of a t shirt that came in a box ?


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

feels little bit special than a tee that comes in a clear plastic.. .... i personally feel that way.


----------



## Vandal (Nov 19, 2008)

special, unique and maybe expensive.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

WELLL...mine come wrapped in meat trays like when you buy chicken from the grocery store....so I'd say a box isn't a bridge too far.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Packaging means a lot, and can be a great marketing tool. A fancy package or box lends "perceived value" to a handcrafted item... Have you ever seen at an art or street fair, t shirts rolled up and tied with a ribbon or natural looking cord, with a hang tag on it? The first impression is, "nice presentation" and then I tend to think, that must have taken quite some time to roll and tie and hang tag all those shirts, but it sure does look nice!

We send out our sample promo shirts in custom printed small cardboard boxes.


----------



## ozzymac (Nov 16, 2008)

swaggerT said:


> from a customer and designer point of view what would you think of a t shirt that came in a box ?


 Well, I'm a designer of that one" T-shirt in a box"

and that means "no more Plastic bags"

It's cool down the earth.


----------



## OperationSackTap (Nov 13, 2008)

t-shirt in a tube would be cool....


----------



## WykedGrin (Jun 2, 2008)

I think a t-shirt in a box is a cool idea. You can get different things printed on the box. You can put a coupon, website, etc. The box will probably stay around their house or office a lot longer than the plastic bag.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

i think i'll try this boxing idea... can anyone please post here some idea on cost/minimum orders and company that does it?

t-shirt inside a tube is a cool one, too.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

A shirt in a box is old news. Rodney posted a viedo recently of a successful shirt designer that gave a tour of his shop and his thing is "A shirt in a box". He even talked about how others are stealing his idea and are even going as far as using the same designed boxes as he has.

I looked for the link but could not find it.

Veedub3


----------



## limey16 (Oct 3, 2008)

*I was thinking of screening some of the large brown paper lunch bags as packaging for my retail shirts, cheap and earth friendly.

ian
*


----------



## bluecrab (Oct 18, 2008)

I've used papermart.com for bags. Seems like they were $30 for 100 or so, I'm not sure it was a few years ago. I don't use plastic anymore, For the street market retail sales, I tie them up neatly like a gift with natural twine. Nice to know they do look appealing; it takes some time but I do it while sitting in front of the TV set in the evening.

Papermart.com has every box or bag you can think up.

Also Uline.com They may be a bit more industrial.


----------



## ozzymac (Nov 16, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> A shirt in a box is old news. Rodney posted a viedo recently of a successful shirt designer that gave a tour of his shop and his thing is "A shirt in a box". He even talked about how _others are stealing his idea_ and are even going as far as using the same designed boxes as he has.
> 
> I looked for the link but could not find it.
> 
> Veedub3



 Well, I'm pretty sure that I'm not _"the others who're stealing his idea".

I've designed the logos and all sort of the brand stuff and the inspirations of me, Apple store on the 5th Ave.

Therefore, the packaging is a cube box. 
_


----------



## Katie Taylor (Nov 29, 2008)

swaggerT said:


> from a customer and designer point of view what would you think of a t shirt that came in a box ?


What type of box are you thinking about using? Printed? Plain? Colored?


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

can anyone share a photo of their customized t-shirt packaging/boxes?


----------



## ozzymac (Nov 16, 2008)

frankiko said:


> can anyone share a photo of their customized t-shirt packaging/boxes?


 Well, I'm not sure about this packaging would match to your need but would like to show your anyway.

 [media]http://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1030499oq6.jpg[/media]


----------



## swaggerT (Oct 21, 2008)

I like to thank every one for the replies its been really helpful not sure exactly what type of box im going to design im leaning more to a sheet metal or glass box for a luxury high end shirt


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

swaggerT said:


> I like to thank every one for the replies its been really helpful not sure exactly what type of box im going to design im leaning more to a sheet metal or glass box for a luxury high end shirt


holy smokes!.... are you serious... sheet metal? isn't that heavy on the mail?
glass box????

 those are really new to me. haven't seen metal/glass box for tee before.


----------



## bluecrab (Oct 18, 2008)

Putting more work and money into the box than the shirt. Cardboard is easier to print on. Takes a toxic enamel ink to print on glass or metal. Flammable therefore it cost extra for shipping if you don't have a local supplier . . . Smells real bad too . . . . REAL bad.

I could see a metal box going over at a "Hot Topix" or other modern punk clothing store.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

here is my 2cents. Unless it is a box that can be used by the customer after they take the shirt out, I wouldnt waste my money. Im buying a shirt......not a box!

The box should be earth friendly if you really want to do one. Have you done any research on this? How many ppl just toss the box? How many ppl would be ticked that you sent a box that probably cost more than the shirt? 

sheet metal or glass boxes? What are you selling? Shirts or boxes? Come on!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

frankiko said:


> can anyone share a photo of their customized t-shirt packaging/boxes?


You can see some in this past thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t53655.html

There's also good info on packaging and custom packaging here:

packaging related topics at T-Shirt Forums

custom packaging related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## KonK (Sep 30, 2008)

Amazing how Rodney always comes back with these links....great info!


----------



## samson18 (May 14, 2009)

hi there

well after i designed my packaging the problem was finding a company how could do it ,... keep in mind that not everything you come up with might actully be able to be produced or also cost can be very high.....
i went to a company called Adastra Labels they are based in london and they produced everything to what i wanted


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Shoes are sold in boxes, pizza take aways the same, so why not t-shirts. Nobody is stealing any ideas by doing so.


----------

